# ??Willing to Share a Pro Muffin Recipe??



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I'm looking for a tried and true, basic, yet variable muffin recipe and was wondering if anyone would like to share one.

I'd really prefer a pro recipe that is measured by weight and that can be made into a bunch of varieties-you know, blueberries, or cranberries, chopped apples, nuts raisins, cheese, corn  etc.

Ideally, it would also make a big bucket full that I could scoop out a few pounds of the mix, then add eggs oil, buttermilk and bingo-scoop & bake.

Anyone willing to share a real winner?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

fnf...I am married to an engineer and he loves nothing better to rearrange and store things.

I learned a few weeks back that not only has he "stored"  my Spritz press, but also moved around some of my fave recipes (yes, I had them in my "favorites" area on the tool bar but this small detail didn't phase him in the least).

It was basically an oatmeal muffin with VERY ripe banana, blueberries and some toasted walnuts, a bit of brown sugar, milk, leaveners.

I also used 1/4 t banana creme oil flavoring, per 12 large sized muffs, (LorAnn product) with the usual vanilla extract.

The finished product was hearty without being too dense and heavy.

There was a variation that I was working on with cranberries and orange juice.....

PM if you are interested and I will chain him to the computer until he can find it.

mimi


----------



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

Muffin mix ratio by weight: 2 flour : 2 liquid : 1 egg : 1 fat      Same recpie makes quick loafs.

Basic Muffin Mix.  About 16 muffins.  20 min prep.

DRY:

flour - 4 c  

sugar - 1 c 

BP - 2 ts

salt - 1 ts

WET:

egg - 2

milk - 1.5 c

oil 2/3 c

1- Mix dry, mix wet, add dry to wet.

2- Add theme, garnish, or flavor

3- 375' about 25 min.

For less crumb add less oil.

#2

flour - 8 oz

sugar - 4 oz

BP - 2 ts

salt - 1 ts

milk - 8 oz

egg - 4 oz

oil - 4 oz

- Merry Xmas!  BTW I've heard that mixing the dry in advance can lead to the heavy stuff working its way to the bottom, meaning less sugar and more BP on top... So its not a good idea to pre mix if you cook on helicopters.  

CDF


----------



## dan scheitel (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm not sure what quantity you're baking in. But we mix up our muffins in a 140qt mixer. I THINK our recipe is a 100# batch size. 

However the traditional muffin mixing method. DOES NOT WORK! The muffins turn out greasy. 
Part of the problem is, is that the fat doesn't getting into the flour while mixing, which makes the muffins greasy. So instead we need to mix the "Dry Ingredients" + Fat for a few minutes and then gradually add in the wet ingredients.

I'm not sure what the breaking point is from where the traditional muffin mixing method is used to where you need to switch up your muffin mixing method to using this modified technique.


----------



## tommybaker (Mar 25, 2014)

are you still looking for a scratch muffin mix?


----------

